# Forefather's Day



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 20, 2004)

December 21 is known in New England as Forefather's Day. On this date in 1621 (December 11 according to the Old Style Julian Calendar), the Pilgrims came ashore at Plymouth, Massachusetts. Forefather's Day was first celebrated by descendants of those original colonists in 1769, who dressed in plain clothes and shared a meal which featured many Native American delicacies, including baked whortleberry pudding, succotash, seafood, and roasted venison, as well as traditional English fare, including apple "pye," cranberry tarts, and cheese. As a holiday commemorating the Pilgrims, it preceded the annual observance of Thanksgiving, but was eventually overtaken in cultural significance by the November holiday. Nevertheless, Happy Forefather's Day!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 20, 2005)

Happy Forefather's Day 2005!


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanksgiving belongs to America but Forefathers Day is ours alone

Anyone else on PB have "pilgrim" ancestors?  Mine are:

John Howland
Elizabeth Tilley Howland
John Tilley and wife Joan (Died the first winter, between January and March, 1620/1, Plymouth)
Edward Winslow
Gilbert Winslow


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 20, 2005)

You have a noble heritage brother!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 20, 2006)

Happy Forefather's Day 2006!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 20, 2006)

Plimoth Thom said:


> Thanksgiving belongs to America but Forefathers Day is ours alone
> 
> Anyone else on PB have "pilgrim" ancestors?  Mine are:
> 
> ...



That is so cool. I have 7 in my family tree I should get the list from my mum.
I did find this family picture though.

       

Strong family likeness, no?


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 20, 2006)

My ancestors are Anabaptists, Scotsmen, Cherokee, and Jew, mostly.


----------

